# help! i have a baby pidgeon on my balcony



## patricia (Jul 14, 2005)

A month ago I found 2 pidgeon eggs that the mother laid in a plastic bucket on my balcony (8th floor). I'm not kidding. She put some twigs in there on top of an old tshirt. Then they hatched. They have grown quite a bit and have turned from yellow to grey. Two days ago they were cheeping a lot and when I checked on them in the morning, (I just peek in) and it looked like one was very still. Clearly now one of them has died, and the other one is standing on top of it. and it is starting to get very smelly out there. I also don't see how this baby can ever fly , if it can't even walk around, it's stuck in a bucket. The mother is often perching on the rail on the balcony. i don't know what to do. we have a cat who we don't let out on the balcony obviously anymore, but i still think the mother gets traumatized when she sees him
i'm worried that the dead bird is going to make the other one sick. what should i do.
please help!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Go ahead and remove the dead baby from the "nest". Please do continue to keep your cat inside .. it won't be long before the surviving baby leaves the nest. Once that happens it will be only a short time before the entire family moves on. 

Terry


----------



## patricia (Jul 14, 2005)

*thank you*

okay. thank you
we removed the dead baby from the bucket "nest"
how can this bird learn to walk inside a bucket?, let alone fly.
is the presence of the dead baby for the last 2 days going to make him sick? should we give him water?
should we clean the area around the "nest"?
this is so amazing that you responded so quickly, thank you so much.
i feel terrible about this little bird and worry that the mother sees the cat inside and won't feed him enough.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Patricia, 

The baby will likely "jump" out of the bucket when he's old and big enough. Keep an eye on the parents and see if they are tending to the baby in there. If there appears to be a problem with the parents feeding the baby then you may want to remove him from the bucket and place him on an old towel or something in that exact same spot as where the bucket is.

If you observe the parents coming to feed and care for him, just let them be. Don't attempt to give water to the young one or move things around too much yet. It's a bit of a watching and waiting game for you now but don't act unless you have to


----------



## patricia (Jul 14, 2005)

*thanks again- the pigeon world is in good hands!*

thank you for your prompt responses. i will leave the baby there and hopefully he will jump out soon, if not i'll help him out.
I just wanted to add that i've never actually seen the mother feed the babies. she is very frightened when we come near. so i don't think i'll ever see it. i have to assume he is being fed, because he is growing....
i am really impressed by this site, i was so upset about these little guys, tried calling a bird place, but got no assistance. it's beautiful that you are all so dedicated to this species.
pigeons are lucky to have you all.
thank you very much.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Patricia, 

You're very welcome. Please do continue to watch the goings on discreetly and just keep a close eye on things. If the baby is growing, that is a good sign that the parents are finding times to feed the young baby. 

If you see that it's becoming harder for the parents to feed the baby in the bucket or he can't get out, get ready to act. Can you post a picture of the baby and the bucket he's in?


----------



## patricia (Jul 14, 2005)

I will take a picture in the daylight tomorrow, and see if I can figure out how to post it on the web, as I have not done that before. his eyes are very big and black and he flutters his wings sometimes when i water the plants and get too close.
thank you once again- this is most helpful
patricia


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Ms Patricia this little pigeon is lucky to have YOU!  Thank you for caring for the baby.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

patricia said:


> I also don't see how this baby can ever fly , if it can't even walk around, it's stuck in a bucket.


Hello Patricia,
You mentioned the parent pijjies nested about a month ago, then the eggs hatched. About how old do you think the remaining baby is?

Just a suggestion, you might want to turn the bucket over on it's side, making sure the T-shirt & twigs cover the side (now bottom) of the bucket so the little one has something to grip onto. Also make sure the bucket is secure so it doesn't begin to roll.
This might enable him to exit the bucket more easily. 

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## patricia (Jul 14, 2005)

*update*

Today we turned the bucket on its side, so that the little guy could get out. We never see the parents feeding him, but they are around a lot of the time, 2 of the time, one facing out and one facing in the appt, on the railing it's very sweet.
anyway, he just walked out and looks like he quite likes walking around a bit. there was nothing to take out of the bucket, the tshirt is stuck to the bottom from all the waste and stuff, so we're just leaving everything as it is, but on the side. i'm trying to figure out how to post a picture for you to see. he is quite adorable, pretty big i must say.
thanks for all the help


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Patricia, 

Good update, thanks for letting us know and for keeping a close eye on things on the balcony


----------



## patricia (Jul 14, 2005)

i'm trying to send 2 pictures, one from 3 weeks ago, the babies, and the one surviving guy today. but i don't know if it worked. can someone tell me how to do it? my camera is all hooked up. i went to manage attachments and uploaded 2 pictures but i don't know if they are there for people to see. thx


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Patricia, 

You can send me the pictures to my email and I will post them for you.


----------



## patricia (Jul 14, 2005)

I sent them earlier, and I hope they arrived. thanks


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Patricia...


Ok I'll check for you and post them. Wasn't sure if you got the message or sent them yet.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Ok...here are Patricia's pics of the "bucket pigeon"

Looks very good and healthy Patricia, hopefully he will continue to do well and soon fly off on his own


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

And the last pic....


----------



## patricia (Jul 14, 2005)

thank you for all your assistance, i am glad that the little guy looks healthy to you all. forgive my idealism, but isn't the internet amazing, that you could see this little british columbia bird, and isn't it wonderful that we care about other species. surely no other animal other than the human would plan and execute a terrorist attack........why are people afraid of the animal world? I am always mystified when people recoil from the sight of my big black beautiful dog when we are walking. he is the gentlest of creatures and only shows his teeth when approached in a hostile manner. surely almost all other animals are less unpredictable & dangerous than all of us. i guess we are a great bunch as well...just a little kookier than the rest. and truly less evolved, not more. perhaps in the next life some of you will come back as a bird and be well taken care of just as you have taken care of so many.
goodnight all. sorry to wax philosophic....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos .. thanks for sharing them Patricia and thanks to Brad for posting them! 

Terry


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Hi Patricia,
Your philosophical thoughts are definitely in good company with the group here! Animals are so wonderful, and there's also something so special about baby animals too, and watching parents watch over them so carefully. Did you know that the parents of your baby on the balcony will probably be mated for life? I've always thought that was sweet about pigeons too. But anyway yes, animals give us perspective!!! 
Thanks so much for helping the baby and for keeping us posted. It's been fun reading your thread.


----------



## patricia (Jul 14, 2005)

thank you for your response.
i thought a made a terrible 'faux pas' by bringing up a subject other than pigeons since no one said anything. the little guy is so cute now, he just sits on the side of the bucket and stares out at the world, and squeaks a lot when his parents are near. the adults are so frightened of us, but the baby isn't really. or maybe it's just that he can't yet fly. when he flies away, will they ever come back, or should we say our goodbyes soon?! that is amazing that the parents will mate for life. i will never see pigeons the same way since this experience...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Many thanks for the update Patricia.

*the little guy is so cute now, he just sits on the side of the bucket and stares out at the world*
Yes indeed, they are too adorable.
I'm quite sure, in his eyes, he enjoys viewing nature much more than the inside of the bucket.  

*when he flies away, will they ever come back*
Since he is so young, there is a good chance he may return to say "Hi".
I still have some pijjies that I rescued & released 2 years ago, that come by for a visit.  

Please do keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## patricia (Jul 14, 2005)

it's very hot here on the balcony and i was wondering if i should put out bowl of cold water that maybe he could cool off in. what do u think?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Patricia

Bucket Baby is just beautiful.

Offering the birds some drinking water and a clean pool to swim in would be great! Baby pigeons love to swim, and it is fun watching them swim, too. He may be reluctant at first, but will soon enjoying it. Any kind of tub, like a clean cat litter box or big bowl that won't spill when he perches on it, will do.

On these hot days I'm constantly refilling my birds water, as they drink more and I fill their pools too, as everyone enjoys cooling off. Maybe the parents will join them.

Thank you for being so kind and thoughtful.

Treesa


----------



## patricia (Jul 14, 2005)

i put out a nice cool tray of water today, but neither s/he nor the parents will go near it! he is really growing, and he flapped his wings today. they have really good vision or hearing a? when i near the balcony through the doors on an angle, the parents get jittery and move away from him/her. soon i think he will be flying away, i'll be happy to see it but sad to see him go.


----------



## patricia (Jul 14, 2005)

hello everyone. not unlike the recent post "when will they leave" i am wondering if i should remove the nest at some point. the building managers have put up a notice regarding a fine for anyone harbouring pigeons.. while that is not my primary concern, it is very warm and i would like to be able to open the balcony doors and go out there, but the family has pretty well taken over! i can't because of our cat. the " bucket baby" walks around but doesn't fly. he does flap his wings if we approach too closely. i don't want to upset his development, please let me know if i should begin to clean the area as well to avoid another hatching. it's not that i don't love this little cutie but with a cat and a dog, this would not be a good home for him!
thx


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Patricia, 

Yes, you can go ahead and clean up the nest material and the balcony in general. Just go slowly and try not to scare the baby too much. He shouldn't be there too much longer really so you'll be able to give it a thorough cleaning soon as well as reclaim it

Thanks for all your concern and patience while this little guy gets ready to take to the air and join a flock


----------



## patricia (Jul 14, 2005)

thank you very much, i will do this later today or tomorrow. is there some little characteristic that i can look for on him/her so i could recognize him/her if/when s/he comes back for a visit. not knowing pigeons very well, he is adorable but looks pretty much like other pigeons to me. i have named him pidgywidgydingdong which is not very noble but just comes out naturally. he is not very afraid of me anymore. i can water the plants and hang out a bit with him but his parents freak out if i am near, so i don't want to upset them. can i touch him just once before he goes away if he would let me?
thx for all the help.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Again, 

LOL....what a cute and endearing name for this pigeon Yes, still try to keep the activity to a minimum on the balcony for now but clean up a little at a time. You can touch him if he'll allow it. I don't know what kind of balcony you have but some have an opening at the bottom so just make sure he doesn't try to run from you and scoot through such an opening and fall down to the ground and his death.

Unfortunately it will be hard to "know" him if he returns because the feathers will change even more so in about 3 months. These are his "baby" feathers and won't look as shiny or dark as the new ones that will replace them. His eye colour will change as well and THEN he'll look just like all the rest of them. Perhaps if you see one come around again, that is a little tamer and lingers more than the rest, you'll know it's him stopping by to say hello and thanks


----------



## patricia (Jul 14, 2005)

thank you. secretly i don't want him to go at all. i just love looking at him and the way he looks at me, like he's building trust and i feel good about it. not that i don't love my cat too, but it really bothers me how he wants to get out there and do i don't know what to him. 
i don't think i have the heart to take the bucket away, he just loves sitting in it. so i will tidy up a bit and maybe just sit out there anyway once i clean the chair and ground a bit!
if he makes some quiet sounds and seems to be looking at me, is that a good sign, or is he scared?
reading this site daily has made me even more want to move out to a farm and live with pigeons and birds (who didn't used to be in the fantasy!) and dogs and horses for the rest of my life. but alas, i am a prisoner of the city....work and all..


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

patricia said:


> he makes some quiet sounds and seems to be looking at me, is that a good sign, or is he scared?
> reading this site daily has made me even more want to move out to a farm and live with pigeons and birds (who didn't used to be in the fantasy!) and dogs and horses for the rest of my life. but alas, i am a prisoner of the city....work and all..


Hi Again

He likely realizes that you aren't a threat to him and his fear is not too strong yet...he's a "prisoner" of your balcony right now too Pigeons have lived amoung people for thousands of years and seem to prefer the company of us but that said, they are wild animals and have instincts to fear us as well. 

I hope that one day maybe you'll be able to live out your "fantasy" and have a farm or a big property with lots of animals to look after. 

Oh and yes, sounds like a good idea to leave him his bucket since he was born in it, it might give him some security for now


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Patricia,
What floor are you on. If you higher than ground floor, be aware, you pets could fall off the balcony and get hurt badly. It's not just your little pigeon you have to worry about.
daryl


----------



## patricia (Jul 14, 2005)

thank you very much. you have given me good guidance throughout  
i was outside and sitting and bent down and gently approached him, my finger was 1/2 an inch away but when i almost touched his tummy, he flapped his wings, boy are they strong!
physical contact doesn't look like it's in the cards for me and him!
sorry for writing so much. it's kind of fascinating. i've always been a dog horse cow person, so i have a thing for pigeons now too. my friends think i am a kook and would have gotten rid of the bucket right away. evil!!


----------



## patricia (Jul 14, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Patricia,
> What floor are you on. If you higher than ground floor, be aware, you pets could fall off the balcony and get hurt badly. It's not just your little pigeon you have to worry about.
> daryl


i just tried this "quote thing". it's cool.
i am on the 8th floor. and my dog would never venture out here even though he is 100 lbs, he is scared of anything except for people and other animals. especially doors and wind blowing curtains in.
the cat, who belongs to my son, goes out there a lot (pre-pigeon) but my understanding is that they have a good sense of height. he would not jump i assume. there are bars a few inches apart as well,
thank you so much for your concern.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

He's just letting you know where "your" place is and if you invade his personal space and comfort level. As I have said, he's a wild bird and even though he's become used to seeing you it is probably best you keep a little distance.

You can try to offer him some bird seed if you want, just a little bowl and remove it after a short time. The extra nutrition and easy meal will help him grow faster and gain strength quicker. Offer a bowl of water as well to wash them down with afterwards too. I know you don't want to see him go but it would be a nice help to him and you in the long run so you and your cat can enjoy the balcony again


----------



## patricia (Jul 14, 2005)

thank you once again. i'll keep my distance.
i'll get a little bird seed, is any kind okay or is there a special mix for pigeons?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

You're most welcome really

A wild bird seed is just fine or if you can get a dove seed mix from a pet store, either is dirt cheap...just a small bag, since he might not even eat it. Just make sure when you put it out, you watch stealthily to see if he will eat it. Don't leave it out long either or that will attact more pigeons which is not what you want to do. Try to hide the bowl from view in a corner or something but somewhere he'll see it. Again, he might not know what to do or eat any seeds, but it sure might help him out and give him a bit better of a start


----------



## patricia (Jul 14, 2005)

thank you!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

patricia said:


> ...the cat...goes out there a lot (pre-pigeon) but my understanding is that they have a good sense of height. he would not jump...


Patricia,

I spent several years working in a veterinarian's office. Every summer, there was at least one cat who misjudged the footing and fell several floors.  You might want to consider putting a harness and leash on the feline when it is out on the balcony. Just a thought.


----------



## patricia (Jul 14, 2005)

thank you . i will be more careful. it's a very long way down.
when it comes to my pidgey widgey, he is not interested in the bird seed, he does not seem to want to attempt to fly, just walks around the balcony a lot. gets really excited when the parents are near. how does one clean up the poo on the balcony. i tried vinegar but it doesn't work. i don't want to use fantastik or something for fear it will make him ill. i guess just hot water! and elbow grease. anyway it is sweet to watch him wathcing the world. he has a great view of trees and an old school. he looks just like a regular pigeon to me now, with a little purple and green luminescence on his upper sides............


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have been using vinegar for years now to clean up bird poop. It should work.
Sometimes you have to let it soak for a while before it comes off.

Reti


----------



## patricia (Jul 14, 2005)

*getting ready to fly*

I am going to try and upload this picture. i guess pidgywidgy ding dong is getting prepared to fly. each day he perches on the railing looking out longingly...this morning for about 3 hours his parents just stood next to him, sometimes it seemed like the bigger one(male?) was trying to egg him on, but the three of them just stand there lined up in order of height like the happy family they are, and i guess it's like first day on the tricycle for us anthropormophists...
so cute it's crazy.


----------



## patricia (Jul 14, 2005)

i'm sorry i just have to tell everyone how cute this family is. it is very hot here, so the baby sleeps on the chair on this big soft green cushion, and the parents have both moved into the bucket. it's a very tight squeeze in there. is this family here for good?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Patricia, 

The parents might be attempting to build another nest in the bucket. You'll have to keep a close eye and if you see that this is the case, remove the bucket from the balcony. Also, make sure there are no more cubbies or places that the parents might see as nesting places, like flower pots or underneath chairs etc. Pigeons will nest in the same spot again if they think it's a safe place but you really don't want this so just be ready again to discourage them.

By the way, did the baby ever eat the bird seed you put out...or maybe you didn't buy any.


----------



## patricia (Jul 14, 2005)

ok i will check the bucket tomorrow. i will feel so badly if i have to throw it out... i did give him wild bird seed last week, but he wouldn't even touch it.


----------



## Rodeocowboy7771 (Apr 25, 2004)

Well i noticed earlier you said that them people said that they would fine you if they seen you were i guess feeding they pigeons.... Why would they fine you for doin anything to the birds???


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Howdy Rodeocowboy7771,
Unforunately there are some cities, states and provinces that will actually fine people for feeding and caring for pigeons and even other birds. Pigeons seems to be at the head of their agenda though. It has something to do with "overpopulation," "an overabundance of pigeon droppings when they congregate" not to mention the myth that some folks have about how "dirty" they are and the "diseases" they carry. Many ignorant people have dubbed the pigeon as "rats that fly".  

Anyway, you got me going now...I think I will go outside and enjoy the wildlife right now. You have a good day R.C.~ From a born an raised Texan from ElPaso


----------



## Rodeocowboy7771 (Apr 25, 2004)

Well i think all thats about crazy. But about the diseases..... I Have had my birdsz for about three years. But about three days ago i had a lady call me... (she has raised pigeons for a while).... Well she is pregnant (the lady) and the doctor says she cannot come in contact or even be around the birds..... I dont understand it... But I am taking care of her birds aswell now.


----------



## patricia (Jul 14, 2005)

pidgywidgy ding dong and his/her parents are gone for good. it's really neat to see them fly together. i'm kinda sad  but i'm thinking i should get a clay owl or something so i don't get in trouble for liking pigeons so much. i could actually see the mom and dad looking for spots like in our little planter pots to lay some more. one day i think i am destined to have a couple of these lovely birds, when we get a house someday. until then, thank you all for your assistance, i'm still going to read from time to time if that's okay. i think it's a great site, and makes me happy to hear all these lovely bird stories.
take care everyone!
patricia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Patricia,

I'm so glad the baby graduated to his flying solo status and all is well for him and parents. It is sad that people have such a negative opinion of pigeons because we know what wonderful birds they are. You might want to invest in a clay owl, simply for the safety of these ferals, since other tenants and management frown upon feeding them. I've seen that kind of attitude result in their ultimate demise.

Glad you enjoy Pigeons.com and please feel free to browse or correspond when you feel like it. Take care now.

Treesa


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Patricia, 

You did a wonderful thing here by allowing this little pigeon to grow up and fly away. Your little balcony saga was a great experience for you, I know I enjoyed reading about your updates and I'm sure everyone else did as well. Yes, I bet you're a little sad now that he's gone, but he was one of the lucky ones thanks to you! 

I hope that one day you will be able to have your own pigeons or doves maybe and have the opportunity to watch them everyday. 

I hope you do stick around here to read the messages and perhaps you'll get to learn even more about our friends, the pigeons


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

patricia said:


> pidgywidgy ding dong and his/her parents are gone for good. it's really neat to see them fly together. i'm kinda sad
> 
> but i'm thinking i should get a clay owl or something so i don't get in trouble for liking pigeons so much. patricia


Thank You, Patricia, for the wonderful update. Understandably, one with a bittersweet touch.  /  

One of my next door neighbors put an owl on the roof right above his arcadia door going out to his backyard. The few (2 or 3) pigeons that frequent his yard got used to the owl & began sitting beside it.
My neighbot on the other side put up small wind socks & little shiny streamers around her patio & in her trees. She has no pigeons.  

I would suggest hanging something that blows a bit rather than something that is stationary. It seems to work best if your only option is to keep your balcony free of any pigeons.

Cindy


----------

